# my second grow from bagseed, 12-12 from seed



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

ok i hope i got this right. here are some pics of my ladies. just got the camera so i have to get used to it. these are all 12-12 from bagseed. germed 7 seeds 4 sprouted and they are all female. 3 of them are 53 days old today and the 4th is 36 days old and more indica.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

i cant get the pitchures on here


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 7, 2008)

Resize them type in Resize photos in google then u can post them


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 8, 2008)

yesssssss I finally got it !!!!!!! here are the ladies in waiting......


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 8, 2008)

ok yall i need some input here good or bad !!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 8, 2008)

:aok: looks good from my stand point got some girls going and nice tight nodes using them CFLs. Looks to be a nice harvest here soon :cool2: :headbang:


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2008)

Well done my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

congrats on your grow. best of luck to ya


----------

